# WARNING ABOUT HACKERS! Please read!



## Ladybonkers (Mar 15, 2015)

If someone invites you to their town to pick up island tour scavenger hunt lists (if I'm understanding this correctly), *please do not pick them up* and leave their town immediately. For those who are weary and unsure of someone's intentions, to be safe, you can just hit the wireless switch instead of saving through leaving the gate, if they're acting suspiciously. This won't hurt your game or lose any of your progress, since you've already saved before visiting another town previously. 

You can not take them out of your pockets or sell them, no matter what, unless you're a hacker. Animal Crossing has been exploited recently and while most people who hack aren't out there to ruin your game but improve their own, there are probably going to be some people who are inevitably going to take it in a malicious way. I would hate to see any of you ruin your game and experience because of some jerks who don't have any remorse for their actions, so please spread the word. My fiance let me be aware of this, so here's a post that he found (I'm keeping this person anonymous, because I'm not sure if they're being serious or joking BUT this can be a very real situation at the same time):



> I think I found a way to troll people who come in your town, let me explain (with my poor english)
> 
> >Edit your save and put 16 scavenger hunt-list in the ground
> >Invite someone, and tell him that you can sell the tickets for a big amount of money
> ...



I'm not sure how this goes, since I didn't think those lists were able to be held outside the island, but I'm assuming that hackers can do this regardless of the game's coding. Don't let this ruin your gaming experience though, you will not be affected as long as you do not pick up anything unnatural in their town. They can not force you to pick up these items. Thank you for reading this and be safe out there, everyone! :c

*EDIT*: After doing some research, it looks like *there is no current way to seed someone's town yet*. This is when a person comes to your town and plants an item that makes you infinitely faint in a loop (as if being bitten or stung) or cannot even start the game. It might come in the future, but I don't know for sure. New Leaf's coding might be different from WW & CF, but stay on your toes! In the meantime, please do not pick up any unnatural items in other people's towns that look suspicious to you.

*EDIT 2*: Everyone, it's a little silly to never go online again or let anyone in your town, because they can't seed you like in previous games. Picking an item up is entirely optional and the only threat here! If you're trading someone flowers or items, it'll be an item or flower, not a disguised hack. After reading up on it more, it's apparently impossible to turn rocks or other non-holdable items in your pockets (which caused bricking in previous games). I'm not 100% sure that these lists are un-removable because I have never tested it. I'm only warning people because of something a hacker said could be a possibility. *Please don't let this ruin your fun.* It's completely avoidable. 

****Trading in your town should be completely safe, as the hacker wouldn't be able to drop un-disposable items into your town! Thank you, Jinglefruit!****


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 15, 2015)

o_o
-Never visits anyone town ever again-
xD but seriously thanks for the warning


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe somebody would do something like that! What's the point??
Thank you so much for warning us!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 15, 2015)

So, it's like dropping seeds in someone's town in Wild World?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

Whoa this is actually a thing? That's really scary s: thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 15, 2015)

So it's like WW seeding, but for the inventory?  OMG, thanks, I'll be wary!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can this be stickied? Its a very important thing, hackers have passed the castle walls and now this happens.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 15, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Can this be stickied? Its a very important thing, hackers have passed the castle walls and now this happens.



And move this to the Train Station sub-forum too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2015)

That's why I can only add who I can trust. Hackers like to ruin everything.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Can this be stickied? Its a very important thing, hackers have passed the castle walls and now this happens.



Agreed. This needs pinned. I'm a hacker myself (not on Animal Crossing) and I know how easily capabilities such as this can spread and become a threateningly common occurrence.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That's why I can only add who I can trust. Hackers like to ruin everything.


I met up with a hacker on the island and was giving away 999million bells. I was like, "nope, f*** it, i'm leaving"


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 15, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> And move this to the Train Station sub-forum too.



Sorry, I only posted this here because I figured that more people would acknowledge it on this sub-forum than in the Train Station.


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 15, 2015)

I really hope this gets stickied! Newbies and younger players need to know, since they're more at risk


----------



## Momo15 (Mar 15, 2015)

This is basically like seeding in WW and CF. Thanks for warning us, but I was really hoping this kind of glitch wouldn't find its way into NL!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> If someone invites you to their town to pick up island tour scavenger hunt lists (if I'm understanding this correctly), *please do not pick them up* and leave their town immediately. For those who are weary and unsure of someone's intentions, to be safe, you can just hit the wireless switch instead of saving through leaving the gate, if they're acting suspiciously. This won't hurt your game or lose any of your progress, since you've already saved before visiting another town previously.
> 
> You can not take them out of your pockets or sell them, no matter what, unless you're a hacker. Animal Crossing has been exploited recently and while most people who hack aren't out there to ruin your game but improve their own, there are probably going to be some people who are inevitably going to take it in a malicious way. I would hate to see any of you ruin your game and experience because of some jerks who don't have any remorse for their actions, so please spread the word. My fiance let me be aware of this, so here's a post that he found (I'm keeping this person anonymous, because I'm not sure if they're being serious or joking BUT this can be a very real situation at the same time):
> 
> ...



Gosh this is harsh! Many thanks for the information! You saved a lot of gamers with this thread! Did not knew that this was already a thing...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 15, 2015)

Stand your ground everyone, this is only the beginning. Seeding might come.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh wow, thanks so much for the notice. I suppose that this should also apply to items like the bingo card as well?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the warning! <3


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 15, 2015)

Just wondering, but can these items not be put in the garbage can item in your house or a recycle bin PWP?

I'm pretty sure this feature was added into the games to prevent this sort of thing happening.


Also what happens if you try to go to the island with them? (Though I guess if Kapp'n will hold them he just gives them back unhelpfully)



Still thanks for the warning. I imagine I wouldn't fall for this anyway if I were visiting someone as I tend to be pretty suspicious of strangers. 

A possible get around for this would be to trade in your own town, since they can't (hopefully?) drop them in your town to give to you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh my, thank you for the notice. This is very scary...


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Just wondering, but can these items not be put in the garbage can item in your house or a recycle bin PWP?
> 
> I'm pretty sure this feature was added into the games to prevent this sort of thing happening.
> 
> ...



There are items that cannot be thrown away, such as lost items and bingo cards. I guess since the garbage can items could still be spawned, Nintendo didn't want players "accidentally" throwing the list away or something. I'm not sure, but in guess they wanted item to be indestructible.

I don't think they can edit save files over the internet, but they could easily edit the files offline of their files and get it sent over the Internet.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 15, 2015)

Would it be at all possible to get Kapp'n to hold them and reset at the right time when the game is saving?


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 15, 2015)

Momo15 said:


> This is basically like seeding in WW and CF. Thanks for warning us, but I was really hoping this kind of glitch wouldn't find its way into NL!



I agree. :c
I felt sick when I found out this was starting. I don't have anything against hackers who only do it for their own harmless entertainment, but people who decide to ruin someone's game because they thought it would be funny? Absolutely not. I can't help but imagine a kid who worked really hard on their game to naively trust someone and pick up one of these lists then be completely crushed when they find out they cannot remove or throw away these items. It's not right. 

*On the bright side, after doing some research, it looks like there is no current way to seed someone's town yet. It might come in the future, but I don't know for sure. New Leaf's coding might be different from WW & CF.*


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 15, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> There are items that cannot be thrown away, such as lost items and bingo cards. I guess since the garbage can items could still be spawned, Nintendo didn't want players "accidentally" throwing the list away or something. I'm not sure, but in guess they wanted item to be indestructible.
> 
> I don't think they can edit save files over the internet, but they could easily edit the files offline of their files and get it sent over the Internet.



Damn, I've only used the recycle bin pwp to discard surplus flower. I thought it took everything. S:

I would still hope that going to the island sorts the problem. (And maybe by doing a scavenger hunt, it might run a bit of script that removes the lists from your inventory.) 


On the last bit, I meant they can edit their own save files so you can pick up the items at their towns. But they can't bring the items to your town without it getting stuck in their pockets. So trading in your own town is still safe.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 15, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Damn, I've only used the recycle bin pwp to discard surplus flower. I thought it took everything. S:
> 
> I would still hope that going to the island sorts the problem. (And maybe by doing a scavenger hunt, it might run a bit of script that removes the lists from your inventory.)
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right. I'm going to edit that into my first post, so people aren't living in TOTAL fear. x'D


----------



## Luxanna (Mar 15, 2015)

It is sad @_@
People usual hack to gain something of value or revenge0 but this doesnt actually give you anything ;_; just to destroy someone gameplay meh >.< hack your way to making all my college textbooks free online k thanksbye xD
I know tons of people doing powersaving now but that doesnt really affect other gameplay unless they bid like 50 mil on a auction or something.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Mar 15, 2015)

Do you happen to have any screenshots of this? I want to make note on what the items look like...


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Would it be at all possible to get Kapp'n to hold them and reset at the right time when the game is saving?


Doubtful. I don't understand how it could work, since the game saves what you've lost.


Jinglefruit said:


> On the last bit, I meant they can edit their own save files so you can pick up the items at their towns. But they can't bring the items to your town without it getting stuck in their pockets. So trading in your own town is still safe.


That's actually very, very true, I overlooked that, you're completely right.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 15, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> I really hope this gets stickied! Newbies and *younger players* need to know, since *they're more at risk*



You got something against younger people?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Do you happen to have any screenshots of this? I want to make note on what the items look like...



They appear as the stationery items in the inventory, so I'd expect the same as what the stationery appears on the ground.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 15, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Would it be at all possible to get Kapp'n to hold them and reset at the right time when the game is saving?



Oooh, clever.

Or just powersave yourself and remove them.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok so I picked a list up in someone's town and I sold it for zero bells. 
Just letting you know. Also I ment them on club tT, but after that I delted them


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 15, 2015)

Silas James Reel said:


> Oooh, clever.
> 
> Or just powersave yourself and remove them.



It hasn't been confirmed whether or not the island would reset it, but I would think it would work. 

However, after reading up on this, hacking devices either costs a lot of money or you need a 3DS that hasn't been updated in awhile. Most people update their 3DS (like me) and people with a new 3DS wouldn't be able to fix the problem at all due to it's (at the moment) nearly non-modifiable hardware, so that's not a good solution for those kinds of people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Ok so I picked a list up in someone's town and I sold it for zero bells.
> Just letting you know. Also I ment them on club tT, but after that I delted them



Was it the scavenger hunt list from the island? If so, thank god! That would be fantastic news.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm so confused as to how people can edit their save files D:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Ok so I picked a list up in someone's town and I sold it for zero bells.
> Just letting you know. Also I ment them on club tT, but after that I delted them



Really? Screenshots? I find that a bit hard to believe...

The only reason why I think the island wouldn't work is that more likely than not the game saves away what you had in your pockets on some local part of the cartridge and recalls that code back into the game when the player returns. I just fail to see how it works, though I would like to hear others' explanation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I'm so confused as to how people can edit their save files D:



Hacks work like magic.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 15, 2015)

One comment that probably won't be well received: this is why Powersaves devices are a good thing.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 15, 2015)

Illyana said:


> One comment that probably won't be well received: this is why Powersaves devices are a good thing.



If only it weren't so expensive and a little complicated, it would be a good option to combat seeding of any kind, but unfortunately most people don't have it or can't even use it due to updates.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Mar 15, 2015)

Illyana said:


> One comment that probably won't be well received: this is why Powersaves devices are a good thing.



"For only $25, you can fix your save file and gain an advantage to others at the same time!"


Ladybonkers said:


> If only it weren't so expensive and a little complicated, it would be a good option to combat seeding of any kind, but unfortunately most people don't have it or can't even use it due to updates.



Updates don't stop it due to it only using the game card...


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 15, 2015)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> "For only $25, you can fix your save file and gain an advantage to others at the same time!"


If by gain an advantage you mean modifying your ABD amount, yeah. But it seems these days everyone is rich in-game. With countless giveaways and the ability to sell your TBT for millions of bells, it's not that big a deal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ladybonkers said:


> If only it weren't so expensive and a little complicated, it would be a good option to combat seeding of any kind, but unfortunately most people don't have it or can't even use it due to updates.



It's also really annoying that it's PC only.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 15, 2015)

Sharing this on my FB groups, if you don't mind.
Powersaving is rampant on there so it's a matter of time until someone pulls this.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow.  People have way too much time on their hands.  

Hope no one gets screwed up by this.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 15, 2015)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Sharing this on my FB groups, if you don't mind.
> Powersaving is rampant on there so it's a matter of time until someone pulls this.



I don't mind at all! I think spreading the word would be wise.


----------



## Momo15 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> I don't mind at all! I think spreading the word would be wise.



I'll be sharing this with my friends


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 15, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> You're absolutely right. I'm going to edit that into my first post, so people aren't living in TOTAL fear. x'D



Glad I could be of some assistance. 

I've stuck a thing on my tumblr as well linking here, so hopefully news spreads quick. Thanks for informing us!


----------



## princesse (Mar 15, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> I agree. :c
> I felt sick when I found out this was starting. I don't have anything against hackers who only do it for their own harmless entertainment, but people who decide to ruin someone's game because they thought it would be funny? Absolutely not. I can't help but imagine a kid who worked really hard on their game to naively trust someone and pick up one of these lists then be completely crushed when they find out they cannot remove or throw away these items. It's not right.
> 
> *On the bright side, after doing some research, it looks like there is no current way to seed someone's town yet. It might come in the future, but I don't know for sure. New Leaf's coding might be different from WW & CF.*



I hope that if seeding does happen in New Leaf, that there would be a possible new animal crossing game >.<


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 15, 2015)

What's seeding?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 15, 2015)

nintendoanna said:


> What's seeding?



Type of hack used in WW to ruin other's town upon upload. Could overload the circuits and the cart could easily become unuseable.


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 15, 2015)

Illyana said:


> One comment that probably won't be well received: this is why Powersaves devices are a good thing.



True that


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

Silas James Reel said:


> True that



This is the only reason I'd consider getting one. Now I'm doubly scared I'm somehow going to lose my town, especially after seeing another thread about completely random town corruption today D: Thanks so much for the warning, OP!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 15, 2015)

I had no idea, thanks for the message!


----------



## tae (Mar 15, 2015)

there is always someone who wants to ruin everyone's day.

*thank you for the psa.*


----------



## MayorAriella (Mar 15, 2015)

Omg this needs to be a sticky thread. This is important now I'm never going to anybody's town to trade... ever.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 15, 2015)

MayorAriella said:


> Omg this needs to be a sticky thread. This is important now I'm never going to anybody's town to trade... ever.



:c It's alright, I wouldn't be distrusting of everyone, especially because this is completely avoidable! 
Just don't pick up strange titled or looking items. Definitely stay far away from any "garbage" such as lists and other non-useable items. Usually this community/fandom/whatever you want to call it, are generally sweet people who wouldn't dare brick your game, so don't worry too much, hun! You'll be safe as long as you don't fall into any traps. I made this to help people, not scare them away. ; ;


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 16, 2015)

*I just wanted to throw this out there*: people who modify their game are in no way malicious, even though TBT doesn't allow it and most of us avoid it. They're usually fine and harmless people who are just having a bit of fun. It's people who abuse the exploit and have bad intentions to be weary about. After reading the replies of that post, the person who had the idea in the first place apologised and everyone modifying their game is against ruining the game for others. This is just a warning to be careful of what you pick up in other towns! Thank you.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 16, 2015)

It's a bit dramatic for anyone to say they're "never going to anyone's town to trade again". I mean...if you're going to arrange a trade, hover over the items you're trading for and don't touch anything else. Exercise some common sense.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 16, 2015)

That's terrifying that they are trying to do stuff like that! Why can't people just play nice? UHG


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't really understand this hack/how it works and how it messes up your game. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 16, 2015)

Dulcettie said:


> I don't really understand this hack/how it works and how it messes up your game. Can someone explain it to me?



It doesn't brick or ruin your game, necessarily... However there's no way to drop it, sell it, or put it in the trash. That means you can never get rid of the item, period. Holding one list might not hurt you, though it would be incredibly aggravating, but if you pick up several then you would be in trouble. It's more or less a warning that you shouldn't pick up stray and strange items in other towns, especially if someone suspicious asks you to pick up these lists to sell. As far as how it works, I don't know since I don't hack. :c


----------



## Manglefoxchu (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm glad I don't visit the club tortimer island, and only play with people I trust. I know I might not be able to trust some, we've been friends a long time.


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 16, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> It doesn't brick or ruin your game, necessarily... However there's no way to drop it, sell it, or put it in the trash. That means you can never get rid of the item, period. Holding one list might not hurt you, though it would be incredibly aggravating, but if you pick up several then you would be in trouble. It's more or less a warning that you shouldn't pick up stray and strange items in other towns, especially if someone suspicious asks you to pick up these lists to sell. As far as how it works, I don't know since I don't hack. :c



Thanks so much for the explanation! I never considered that someone could/would pick up multiple hacked objects.


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the warning, I'll be extra observant while playing online from now on.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 16, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> It hasn't been confirmed whether or not the island would reset it, but I would think it would work.
> 
> However, after reading up on this, hacking devices either costs a lot of money or you need a 3DS that hasn't been updated in awhile. Most people update their 3DS (like me) and people with a new 3DS wouldn't be able to fix the problem at all due to it's (at the moment) nearly non-modifiable hardware, so that's not a good solution for those kinds of people.
> 
> ...



Yes it was!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 16, 2015)

guys spread this everywhere on any website you can, if you have tumblr post it there, i am going to do that. Spread this like wild fire people need to know about this!


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 16, 2015)

i am NEVER EVER visiting someones town thanks for the warning


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't understand what hackers gain from this? It's really stupid and pointless. -.-


Btw, ty for posting this. I'll make sure to put this all over my tumblr once I come home today.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 16, 2015)

0-0 I guess this means I'm not going on CT anymore to find people. I guess I'll tell my AC friends about this.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 16, 2015)

This is quite worrying and disturbing. Why do the hackers do it? Do they feel good about themselves for ruining an innocent game?  I will only invite people with 95%+ wifi feedback ratings to my town to purchase and sell things now. It's very risky and it sounds pretty terrible! The person who wrote the original message sounded I don't know, pretty cruel and he sounded like he was just doing it for his own benefit and for fun! Imagine not being able to drop/pick up anything 
By the way, does anyone know what platform (eg. Tumblr, animal crossing comm) the original message was on? Thanks


----------



## LeAckerman (Mar 16, 2015)

After looking into this more, I found maybe if you create a character just for trading, you can prevent this.

You can make a new character with nothing stored or anything like that. Such as, bells in the bank, storage, your home loan, house, etc,. If you need to do some trading, get some bells, items or whatever you trading for the blank character you made. So when this happens to you, you don't have to delete your town, you can just delete the character that was ruined. c:

Cons about this~ Grass wear..
waste of town space


----------



## Naamah (Mar 16, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> This is quite worrying and disturbing. Why do the hackers do it? Do they feel good about themselves for ruining an innocent game?  I will only invite people with 95%+ wifi feedback ratings to my town to purchase and sell things now. It's very risky and it sounds pretty terrible! The person who wrote the original message sounded I don't know, pretty cruel and he sounded like he was just doing it for his own benefit and for fun! Imagine not being able to drop/pick up anything
> By the way, does anyone know what platform (eg. Tumblr, animal crossing comm) the original message was on? Thanks



True, whoever does this is simply ruining someone's hundreds of hours of work without even gaining something, just for the hell of it. I wonder what those kinds of people will come up with next...


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

LeAckerman said:


> After looking into this more, I found maybe if you create a character just for trading, you can prevent this.
> 
> You can make a new character with nothing stored or anything like that. Such as, bells in the bank, storage, your home loan, house, etc,. If you need to do some trading, get some bells, items or whatever you trading for the blank character you made. So when this happens to you, you don't have to delete your town, you can just delete the character that was ruined. c:
> 
> ...


It wouldn't wear grass anymore than if you were trading with your mayor.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 16, 2015)

Everyone, it's a little silly to never go online again or let anyone in your town, because they can't seed you like in previous games. Picking an item up is entirely optional and the only threat here! If you're trading someone flowers or items, it'll be an item or flower, not a disguised hack. After reading up on it more, it's apparently impossible to turn rocks or other non-holdable items in your pockets (which caused bricking in previous games). I'm not 100% sure that these lists are un-removable because I have never tested it. I'm only warning people because of something a hacker said could be a possibility. *Please don't let this ruin your fun.* It's completely avoidable.​


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Mar 16, 2015)

R.I.P. Animal Crossing New Leaf Online 2012-2015 you will be missed 
(however this won't stop me from playing~)


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 16, 2015)

This is sad news >.< the only upside is that there's still nothing like how you could literally destroy a town in WW, thank god. 



Illyana said:


> One comment that probably won't be well received: this is why Powersaves devices are a good thing.



I know we're not allowed to talk about it on here, but this ! I have a powersave solely for backing up my game, I've never even looked in the other tab (which apparently has items??), and never will


----------



## Coach (Mar 16, 2015)

When you stand above it, what does the little text bubble thing say?


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Mar 16, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> Everyone, it's a little silly to never go online again or let anyone in your town, because they can't seed you like in previous games. Picking an item up is entirely optional and the only threat here! If you're trading someone flowers or items, it'll be an item or flower, not a disguised hack. After reading up on it more, it's apparently impossible to turn rocks or other non-holdable items in your pockets (which caused bricking in previous games). I'm not 100% sure that these lists are un-removable because I have never tested it. I'm only warning people because of something a hacker said could be a possibility. *Please don't let this ruin your fun.* It's completely avoidable.​



I was going to post something like that but was worried about hate but i agree with you 100%, just because this is happening doesn't mean you have to stop playing online. Just don't pick up the items, simple. It is avoidable and its not like they can "seed" your town ~


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

Coach said:


> When you stand above it, what does the little text bubble thing say?


Just the name of what it is in the inventory.


----------



## welie (Mar 18, 2015)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> R.I.P. Animal Crossing New Leaf Online 2012-2015 you will be missed



AMEN


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 18, 2015)

So I've been experimenting on a spare copy and 3DS with the recent hacks, and there is a free online way of removing any unwanted items from your inventory. It does involve downloading the tools used to hack the game onto your SD card, but you can upload your save, delete the offending item and inject the game back onto your game card / download copy with no ill effects. 

I know TBT is a hack free zone so I'm not going to post details, but if someone does get stuck with an unwanted item it's not permanent. (Although if you have a recently updated 3DS and a download copy you might have to suffer for a while.)


----------



## Hulaette (May 26, 2015)

Thank you so much for the heads up! I should tell you that people who spend all day ruining innocent player inventories like that just to make you miserable and to laugh at you for no reason, they clearly have mental problems. Trust me I know. People who spend everyday doing bad intentions, that's narcissistic behavior. Those kind of people shouldn't be allowed to be playing online video games if they only seek to cause harm upon other players.


----------



## Goshi (May 26, 2015)

Mm. I know where that post is from. 

The guy was told off by two/three other users and ended up not doing it, but yeah, it's best if people know this information.


----------



## isa (May 26, 2015)

Thanks a bunch for the information, I'm very wary and now will be more. There are very bad and boring people.

This thread would have to be fixed. Is very important to all players.


----------



## Thegamingcrosser (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## marierock13 (May 26, 2015)

Due to the existence of hacking, seeding, and bricking, I was always paranoid about online play when I was playing Wild World. It looks like I'm going to have to be cautious (if not actually paranoid) about New Leaf online play as well.

I have nothing against the use of hacking... until this sort of thing happens, and it inevitably does. 

Thank you for letting the community know about this malicious hacking risk. I've never been much for online play, but I'm definitely even less keen on it now.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (May 26, 2015)

Thank you for the warning!  I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Chris01 (May 26, 2015)

This makes me even more nervous than I was before about meeting people through ACNL, now your going to get my paranoia going into overdrive which I* REALLY REALLY DO NOT NEED!* well the people I do have as friends are trusted but I think from now I will be alot more wary of people.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 26, 2015)

We REALLY need to get this stickied and moved to the Train Station. Gosh... Well then. This is...unique. Things like this are why I always hover over stuff to see the name before picking them up.


----------



## lazuli (May 26, 2015)

ive yet to see any seeding/bricking codes or anything yet. the worst one could do is drop unremovable items and thats bout it, since other stuff requires you to go to the browser which you cant do when ur in someone elses town.


----------

